# Cast Iron



## ronjohn55 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi All,

Got a cast iron question I'm wondering about. I have a cast iron pan that is seasoning up nicely, and I do try to take good care of it - no soap, etc.

As I was cleaning it last night, I got to wondering (I was cleaning the pan right next to the dishwasher running), I know you don't want to use soap on a cast iron pan, but what about running it through a cycle in the dishwasher without any detergent, just to heat it up and spray it clean?

Thoughts?

John


----------



## Raine (Aug 11, 2004)

Don't know of anyone who has ever done that. I probably wouldn't.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 11, 2004)

My gut reaction is that it won't work - but I can't think of a reason why. 

Curiosity may get the better of me one of these times and I may try it - I figure at worst, I'll need to re-season the pan.

John


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2004)

If you run it through the dishwashwer cycle it will cause it become unseasoned again.  And it would probably dry too slowly.  When I clean my pan I put it back on the stove to dry it thorougly so no rust has a chance.  Then I coat with some vegetable oil.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 12, 2004)

I feel oil is key for this tool. Water / washing is usually harmful. For cleaning I turn the heat up HIGH and scrap all the loose stuff off. Am I wrong in doing that?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 12, 2004)

That's how I clean mine too sushi - I heat up my pan but not too hot because I don't want to warp it - then I scrape stuff off and I basically deglaze the pan with water.  Water is ok - just not soap.  Then once my pan is clean I put it back on the heat to dry it after removing as much moisture as I can.  Then oil and store when completely dry (oh, and cool enough to handle  :roll: )


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.kitchenemporium.com/info/castiron.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Bangbang!!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 13, 2004)

You are very welcome.


----------



## Nan (Aug 21, 2004)

PLEASE don't do that to your wonderful cast iron.  The dishwasher drying cycle alone will take all the moisture and oils out of the pan.  Keep doing what you are doing.  Trust me, I learned to cook from my Mom, two grandmothers, and a great-aunt who used cast iron for everthing!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 24, 2004)

Nan said:
			
		

> PLEASE don't do that to your wonderful cast iron.  The dishwasher drying cycle alone will take all the moisture and oils out of the pan.  Keep doing what you are doing.  Trust me, I learned to cook from my Mom, two grandmothers, and a great-aunt who used cast iron for everthing!



No worries - it never went into the dishwasher, and it's now safely packed away for a move. 

Interesting though, that everyone always mentions the drying cycle. I never use mine! They still come out wet, so I was raised to just take them out and dry them when the wash cycle finished.

John


----------



## Nan (Aug 26, 2004)

Funny you should mention that about the drying cycle.  I have quit using mine too!  What was the point?  You still had to dry them.  

At any rate...promise you still won't put your cast iron in the dishwasher!!!  Ok????  Ha!


----------

